

Get your SaaS or Cloud App to Sell Itself - charleshaanel
http://sixteenventures.com/sell-itself

======
swombat
This article looks very spammy at first sight, but is actually a solid article
on a number of common SaaS errors that are still all too frequent, with
examples and suggestions.

Good stuff. Worth a read.

~~~
charleshaanel
The guy in the article is a rather well known SaaS marketing specialist. I
came across his work on the Linkedin group "SaaS" (just navigate to the upper
right hand corner and there are 2 main SaaS group).

There are are some serious folks there who ask really thought-provoking
questions ;)

